# How do you fit 16hh horses in an Ifor Williams HB505??



## Kezza (14 November 2006)

I have just got myself a nice Ifor Williams HB 505 and I have a 13.3 welsh C and a 12.3 Welsh B. We took them out for the first time in it last Sunday. We loaded the section B first and then tried to load my welsh C. Now my Welsh C usually drags me onto a horsebox (that's what I used to have) and I mean, drags me, I have to put a chain over his nose as he's so keen to go out to slow him down. He also travelled in a cattle trailer for a few years with a previous owner many years ago and she said he always ran up onto that too.

He went to charge into the trailer and then stopped on the ramp and walked off the side. After trying him a couple of times (he wasn't at all scared and just seemed to be thinking, nope, can't go in there) I realised perhaps it looked too narrow for him (he's a big boy for 13.3hh). So we undid the back bar on the side of the section B and moved the back part of the partition over. Luckily the section B is small so we could move it over quite a bit without squashing him.

Then my section C went in.

My question is, these trailers are supposed to take 2 16.2hh horses, but how on earth do you fit them in?? If the section B was any bigger then I wouldn't have been able to move the back part of the partition over so much and my boy probably would've struggled to get in...

I was just surprised by how narrow it is or maybe my boy is a bit fat or thinks he's fatter than he is!


----------



## fairhill (14 November 2006)

You have to squish them in!
I travelled my two 15.2's in a 505 - the slighty smaller one fitted in (just). The other is quite long backed and wide - we couldn't fit the breech bar on at the back, and she was pressed right into the sides of it (sides of her and trailer were both white with sweat by the end of the journey from where she'd been touching the plastic covering). And then she almost took out the partition leading her out the front! Never again...


----------



## Pasha (14 November 2006)

I wouldn't travel one 16hh in a 505, let alone 2! They are quite small IMO


----------



## sojeph (14 November 2006)

Yeah, I agree. I have a 505 and wouldn't even put my 15.2hh cobbie in it. Head height is ok but it just looks too narrow and claustrophobic!! I just travel the ponies in it!!


----------



## CSYMolly (14 November 2006)

My trailer is about the same size as a 505 and I get my 16.1 in it just fine but always on her own.  She looks comfy to me but is fairly compact so I guess that helps.


----------



## KatB (14 November 2006)

We've travelled two horses around the 16hh mark ith no problems. They're both narrow Tb types though!!


----------



## Maesfen (14 November 2006)

Well, I have a 505, my first and only trailer and would only change it to go to a 501, simply because Dolly is so heavy and wide; in fact TBH, she'd have to travel on her own in any trailer!   Saying that, I have travelled two well built (NH) TB 16 hand brood mares in it at the same time with never a problem and not just the once either and that was without moving the partition at all except at unloading when you have to move it for the offside horse to get off easily.  It really does depend on what build your horse is I think, but that pony was surely taking the mick unless he is built like a proverbial S***house?!  Perhaps it would be better to load him first when you can move partition over easier?


----------



## Kezza (14 November 2006)

He wasn't taking the mick, it is definitely tight if you do not move the partition over. I am amazed at how many people have responded saying how they think it's tight for anything over 15.2hh! No-one told me that before I bought one, I really thought you could get 2 16.2hh in it quite easily! It's the perfect size for my 2 boys though and very easy to tow! I can live with moving the partition over or yes, I could always load him first with the partition over if need be.


----------



## WallisM (14 November 2006)

I have a 505 and my TB X Shire 16.2 and cob 14.2 fit no probs and travel real well, I do put a poll guard on my big lad just incase. The two of them look fine and happy in it.
x


----------



## flyingfeet (14 November 2006)

You don't - you buy a 510


----------



## ru-fi-do (14 November 2006)

Tried my 16.2hh BIG ISH in my friends the other day and she looked very uncomfortable wasn't happy with it. She loads and travels really well so wouldn't really want to travel her in it incase it puts her off. 510 is on my list now.


----------



## aran (14 November 2006)

my 15.3 travels beautifully in my 505. he's not a bulky horse though.


----------



## filly190 (14 November 2006)

I have a 510 and it takes two 17hh t.b's easily.  They have slightly more room than in a lorry.

When travelling a horse you need to give them sides to lean against, if there was a great big wide bit for them, they would struggle.  The Ifor Williams is a brillently designed trailer and I swopped to this from a lorry, my horses travel very well with  no problems of space etc


----------



## Kezza (14 November 2006)

I have no problem when they're both in, it was getting him in without moving the rear partition over which was the problem ... what I was saying is it was easy to do this when travelling my 2 as they are ponies, but how do you load a bigger horse when there's already a horse in it? Do you just not move the rear part of the partition over and hope your horse will walk into such a tight gap? I know my pony wouldn't and he is an excellent traveller and loader.


----------



## Sparklet (14 November 2006)

They balance by spreading their legs not leaning in the sides.  My 14.3 pony needs half the lorry in space to get her balance - anything narrower and she struggles.

Often the advice is to take partitions out if they are struggling.

On a personal note I dislike the IFOR and am amazed they are so popular.  Narrow trailer, narrow opening, have to unload the big one first because the opening is on the wrong side.  Give me a lovely roomy Bateson, Richardson, Rice etc anyday.


----------



## fairhill (14 November 2006)

We had no space to move the partition over, but thankfully she's a very good loader, and managed to concertiner (sp?) herself into the space. She'll do most things if I hold a polo in front of her nose...


----------



## Kezza (14 November 2006)

oh bless! my boy was sort of looking at the gap and shaking his head as if to say, "I am way too wide to fit in there!" He is 20 years old an probably knows best, ha ha! He probably used to duck his head to fit in the cattle trailer he used to go out in, I think he just thought he couldn't breathe in far enough to squeeze through! It's lucky the rear part of the partition does move over though otherwise I would be selling it already!


----------



## Lill (14 November 2006)

I think we have one of those and we manage to travel a 16hh and and a 17hh in it no problems although the 17hh is a little large and has limited head room!! They are not fussed


----------



## filly190 (14 November 2006)

in reply to "how you do you get a another one in, when one is loaded".  What I did was practice without the other horse, I fed mine in the trailer etc and walked them through so they got used to it.  It helped having an older horse that is brillent at loading and she always is put in second.  If I had two green horses, then it would be time and practice.


----------



## EllieBeast (14 November 2006)

My 15.3hh girly and her 16.1 hubby travel very well in my 505, have plenty of body room, and still load happily! (my lass has travelled in it for the past 5 yrs.)


----------



## Malibu (14 November 2006)

i have a 14.3 conxtb and 16hh hanoxtb and they both fit in very well with perfect amount of space


----------



## Salcey (14 November 2006)

My 12:3 and 15:3 fit in well.  The 15:3 is really chunky MW type and I just clip the back part of the partition behind the 12:3 so it looks nice and inviting.  She walks in and doesn't mind and travels well in it


----------



## Louby (14 November 2006)

Thats one of the reasons I sold mine and Ive only one.  Hes 16.1 ish and I was concerned about the headroom.


----------



## TURBOBERT (14 November 2006)

Answer to your question is - no probs at all.  I often travelled my 16.3 hh in one before getting a wagon - for other reasons.


----------



## TheBlackMoth (14 November 2006)

I got my 16 h horse into it easily.  But I have to say I alway move the partition over to get them in.  Just makes it more inviting.


----------



## pottamus (14 November 2006)

I have one and would not put one 16.2 hh in it never mind two! I have a 15 hh Welshie and he just would not even go in it with the partition in it...but is fine with it completely out. They are just so narrow with the partition and when you have a big or chunky horse, they seem so much happier being able to spread out in the back.


----------



## RunToEarth (14 November 2006)

I have travelled 2 16hhers in our no problemo.


----------



## emmajanerushton (15 November 2006)

I Have a robinsons aka Cheval Liberte 200 and plenty of room for bigger ones in length and width ! even though i only have a tiddler, my freinds 16.3 fitted fine


----------



## ecrozier (15 November 2006)

Ours fit Ok, although headroom for the 16.2 ish is a bit limited!  I always always load the bigger horse first, with the partition swung over to allow her more space.  Then put her breech bar across and the little one (14.3hh) walks straight in to the gap, never had a problem?  
Can't believe someone about couldn't get breast/breech bars done up, was that the old style IFOR?  As our girlie is full up 16.2 and big build, quite long in the back, and on the furthest forward breast bar and the furthest back breech is fine.


----------



## Louby (15 November 2006)

I had the same problem, bought both breast and breach single bars but could only just get the breach on.  Hes 16.1, mw and in a 6' 6 rug so not overly big.


----------



## S_N (15 November 2006)

Well my 16.2hh mare and 14hh foal fit in with LOADS of room!!!!  I wouldn't travel them in cramped conditions!!  Though I do think that there is a vast difference betweena 505 and a 510!


----------



## Happy Bird (16 November 2006)

Sounds to me your boy was a little unsure of what he was meant to do.  I'm sure he'll be fine after you have practiced several times.  I used to travel 2 x 15.3/16 hh horses in my old 505 and it was no problem at all.  They were TB types so quite fine, but unless your pony is absolutely massive, it's strange to think a 13.3 would struggle to fit.


----------



## marnie_rox (18 November 2006)

i fitted both my 16.2 tb eventers in mine very easily!


----------



## Oaksflight (19 November 2006)

There wouldn't be room to fit another 16hh with my 16.1hh MW hunter type in, I have to move the partition as it is when I hire one. Been told that many accidents happen from trying to fit 16hh horses in a 505 as they panic, often rear and smack their heads and then become bad to load.


----------



## Sooty (20 November 2006)

We bought a 510 for our 13.3hh (long and wide) pony and a yearling! The 505s are very short, and the extra width in the 510 makes all the difference. I think the manufacturers are pushing the description somewhat, but they all do it.


----------



## ticobay831 (21 February 2007)

i found them very small, i borrowed one and took my 13.2 and 15hh to a sponsered ride, they were fine but i wouldnt risk it again.  There was very little room,  
	
	
		
		
	


	




I was thi king of actually buying one, but have decided to go for the bateson now.  If anakan keeps growing the way he is at the moment im going to need a lorry 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Debs x


----------

